# Apple Watch question



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, one of these days I'm going to get an Apple Watch, which kind of blows my mind since I never paid that much for a watch.

I know I want the 38mm watch, as I think they're ginormous anyway, but I think I need a longer band.  Any suggestions?  Other than lose weight, which I also want to do?  . The XL band that one can buy for the 42mm version would work but it's not available for the 38mm.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nothing on the subject! But I found this chart which may be interesting if you haven't seen it:

http://store.apple.com//Catalog/regional/amr/pdf/static/pdf/content/Watch-Sizing-Guide.pdf

I assume you have seen the new Fitbit Blaze watch, which supposedly is designed to be stylish.

https://www.fitbit.com/blaze


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know nothing on the subject! But I found this chart which may be interesting if you haven't seen it:
> 
> http://store.apple.com//Catalog/regional/amr/pdf/static/pdf/content/Watch-Sizing-Guide.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks, Claw! I was able to try one on with the large strap, and it does fit on my wrist, hopefully becoming smaller! I've seen the Blaze, it looks good...but it doesn't sound like it will fully integrate with apps on the iPhone, which appeals to me. And I still have a Charge HR, so no rush. The Blaze is actually what made me start looking at the "iWatch" again.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So which watch are you liking Betsy?  Just curious as I haven't tried them on but I need to as I think I want one. 
Paula


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Hooded Claw,  for the tip on the new Fitbit Blaze.  I'll have to find one to see in person.  I like the Apple Watch and toyed with getting one at Christmas but knew the Apple Watch 2 would be coming in the Spring and decided to wait.  Isn't that just the way of techie things - always something shinier and better coming soon?


----------

